# Could i live on



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm moving out Jan and have a job offer making 18000 AED a month plus commission end of year, and my partner making around 15000 a month as a teacher (est.) could we have a good standard of living out there with this? We need to rent villa, rent 1 car, food etc?? This would be a great help!! 

Thanks


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

You will definitely be able to live reasonably on this!


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

That's ok then, it's always a fear leaving good jobs at uk to go to a foreign country and try something new! What's the average car rent a month? And average food bills for two? We are not married but gonna keep a low key 


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Check the stickies, all the info you seek will be there.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

I believe its against the law to live with someone of the opposite sex if your unrelated and not married.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

craignewcastle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm moving out Jan and have a job offer making 18000 AED a month plus commission end of year, and my partner making around 15000 a month as a teacher (est.) could we have a good standard of living out there with this? We need to rent villa, rent 1 car, food etc?? This would be a great help!!
> 
> Thanks


You both should be comfortable with this amount of money!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

CDN2012 said:


> I believe its against the law to live with someone of the opposite sex if your unrelated and not married.


Good job captain obvious! I am pretty sure the OP is well aware LOL


OP - Just tell everyone you are married and if you want to take it a step further, wear some Bling on your fingers to show your true  for one another.


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Eating is a lot cheaper in Dubai than in UK


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## 7aman (Aug 18, 2011)

You can't rent a villa with this salary , I believe that getting an apartment is the best choice , you can share the rent monthly (2-3K) and rent economical car ( 1.5-2K) so you'll spend around 3-5k monthly on this two , the food is cheap comparing to UK, you'll have to pay the bills as well


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

I can't rent a villa on £5500 a month??? Seems un true. I have a friend out there now living at the springs paying approx £1100 a month?? Can someone correct me?

Thanks


----------



## 7aman (Aug 18, 2011)

You can rent a villa with this amount , but you need to think about saving as well


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

craignewcastle said:


> I can't rent a villa on £5500 a month??? Seems un true. I have a friend out there now living at the springs paying approx £1100 a month?? Can someone correct me?
> 
> Thanks


Definitelly untrue!!! 

If 5,500 pounds equals approximately 33,400 AED per month, you can rent an extremely nice 2-story villa with 6 bedrooms. You can probably find a villa on the beach for that money. For half of that you can still get a very nice villa in a nice area. It depends on where you live. If you go to Mirdiff you can get a nice villa for under 100,000AED. If you want a nicer area look at Emirates Hills. If there is a developed garden you can maintain it or hire a gardener at a small cost. Also consider the extra cost of watering the garden. Take a look on dubizzle.com to get an idea what is out there - areas and rent.

As far as food goes: I find Dubai expensive, but I guess it's a matter of what one eats. Compared to the US I would say it is on par cost wise, but not quality.


----------



## zubairn (May 6, 2010)

Yes u can live on that, but can u have the luxuries no


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Excellent! Thanks guys we are going to look around the springs and see what we can find there! As for saving am using my commission to pay of my mortgage at home. Cheers guys


----------

